# How to get rid of my man tits



## Mr651 (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok I'm 5'7 and 173 pounds and can bench 255 lb as of today. I admit that I'm a little bit out of shape with a little extra stomach fat but dam I not even close to being a overwieght person.

So my question is how do I get rid of my chest sagging right at the bottom, or right at my nipples  

I mean I've been beanching for 2 yrs now and it seems like i just cant get the bottom of my chest to get toned. I've now have been doing a lot of dips lately cause I've heard it shapes your chest but it seems to work while I'm doing it but next day or so my chest is back the same.

Is this just a thing some people have like their natural body figure or can I get rid of it if I get really toned this sprind and do some decline or so.

Please anyone with info help because I'm new to this and have nobody for answers.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 28, 2005)

gonna have to burn it off the old fashioned way bro.....cardio.


----------



## LAM (Feb 28, 2005)

you can not spot reduce fat through exercise.  you need to lower your body fat, most likely down to at least 10%


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr651 said:
			
		

> I mean I've been beanching for 2 yrs now and it seems like i just cant get the bottom of my chest to get toned.


There is a very good reason why this hasn't been working. There is no such thing as toning. Lose of body fat. That is the only way.


----------



## Mr651 (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright so what do you think my body fat is right now if I weigh or lets say 175, and I'm 5'7 and bench 255lb, just wondering.

Yeah I know I gotta cut down on the fat, oh and I forgot to say I'm asian and you we eat a lot of rice. Too much carb that is what I've heard but i'm cutting down now.

Also by doing dips gonna help or is this really a natural body figure I have.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 28, 2005)

bf% could be anything.    best bet is to have it tested.

switch to brown rice.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr651 said:
			
		

> Alright so what do you think my body fat is right now if I weigh or lets say 175, and I'm 5'7 and bench 255lb, just wondering.
> 
> Yeah I know I gotta cut down on the fat, oh and I forgot to say I'm asian and you we eat a lot of rice. Too much carb that is what I've heard but i'm cutting down now.
> 
> Also by doing dips gonna help or is this really a natural body figure I have.


We can't tell you bodyfat very well with out pictures. Dips wont make you lose chest fat.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the same problem.  Were you a lot fatter when you were a little kid.  I was, and I think it caused some childhood induced gyno from making me have higher estrogen levels.  When I cut down for my first competition, I am hoping that it goes away.  I feel you, man.  I really do.  I would have a perfect physique if it weren't for this problem.  I am really self-concious about it.


----------



## Mr651 (Feb 28, 2005)

See the only reason I'm so concern is during the summer I play football and I do get pretty tone but not body building tone. Still though my chest is stil the same so the more I think of it the more i believe its a body figure thing but ill try my best this spring.

Well thanks for the advise people and lets see how my training goes this year because I'm going to dedicate myself to football and to be the best you gotta look the best.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 28, 2005)

do you do incline's?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Your best bet is to reduce your bf% through proper diet and cardio


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I have the same problem.  Were you a lot fatter when you were a little kid.  I was, and I think it caused some childhood induced gyno from making me have higher estrogen levels.  When I cut down for my first competition, I am hoping that it goes away.  I feel you, man.  I really do.  I would have a perfect physique if it weren't for this problem.  I am really self-concious about it.



I have the same issue. I was even 170lb and still had it, granted it was not as bad as when I was 220lb. But  again I was 16 y/o with facial and full body hair.


----------



## Mr651 (Mar 1, 2005)

So did you get rid of it, dam it's like I dont even wanna take my shirt off, even when i'm pretty tone last year.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr651 said:
			
		

> So did you get rid of it, dam it's like I dont even wanna take my shirt off, even when i'm pretty tone last year.


I dont know if I buy this, but I think I heard someone else talking about this in here who had good result's just a suggestion you might want to ask someone in the diet or sup. section more about it http://www.mindandmuscle.net/products/lipoderm.html


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 2, 2005)

Tommy said:
			
		

> I dont know if I buy this, but I think I heard someone else talking about this in here who had good result's just a suggestion you might want to ask someone in the diet or sup. section more about it http://www.mindandmuscle.net/products/lipoderm.html


 Yeah Jodi was talking about this and another like product a while back however she made it very clear that it does help mobilize fat but its still up to "you" to burn it, otherwise it will just redeposit itself and ofcourse have a good diet in check which goes without saying..

 Not by Jodi but another reliable source!
click here


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr651 said:
			
		

> Alright so what do you think my body fat is right now if I weigh or lets say 175, and I'm 5'7 and bench 255lb, just wondering.



Your waist line would give us a much better guess, you could bench 500 and be 28% bodyfat, that tells us nothing. All we know is that you are heavy for your height.

White rice is 98 on the GI index, you'd be better off eating Snickers bars.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> *Your waist line would give us a much better guess*, you could bench 500 and be 28% bodyfat, that tells us nothing. All we know is that you are heavy for your height..


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr651 said:
			
		

> So did you get rid of it, dam it's like I dont even wanna take my shirt off, even when i'm pretty tone last year.


Nope, they were reduced ALOT but I was never able to get ride of em. Check my journal I took a pictures of my recent days, I aint 170 right now for sure lol..You see I might have been 170lb but perhaps my BF was still high...I advice you check out  http://www.gynecomastia.org/ I've done alot of research and seems that the options are: *A. Lose body fat* .. B. Get surgery. I would first lose bodyfat before even considering surgery and wait till mid-20's and no insurance covers it. I was hoping it was a "teenage year" thing but it dont appear to be so. I mean I got them way back in 6th grade so Ive come to live with it. But high body fat only makes worse for sure. Since I am cutting now I want to see how it goes this time around so stick around.

Edit: Check out these two posts over at BB.com
 Gynomastic - all questions answered here.

 NOOOoooo..... Not Gyno!

But please before you start doing/taking anything, please please research!


----------



## Mr651 (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy moly Yunier, I went to one of you links and saw those pics of them Gynos and scared the day lights out of me. Mine is nothing that bad but I'm not even close to being that overweight. See when I actually train and get down to 155-160 it's just noticable if you look at my chest at a rear side angle. See reading all those articles and post make me even more confused. 

I don't know maybe I'll try to borrow a friends digital camera and post some pic to see what you guys think. I'm really gonna shoot this year to try to get my body tone for the babes.  

Honestly after looking at those pics I feel better   but I feel for guys like that cause..........well god dammmit.........we are men.

Hey Yunier, keep us update on you goal.   peace.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> White rice is 98 on the GI index, you'd be better off eating Snickers bars.


http://www.glycemicindex.com/ according to this, you are a lot better off with a snickers (68 on GI).


----------



## pumpthatiron (Mar 3, 2005)

how is basmati rice?  How much GI is good?


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> http://www.glycemicindex.com/ according to this, you are a lot better off with a snickers (68 on GI).


 Hey, that's a great link. Thanks!


----------



## j rizz (Mar 4, 2005)

ya i used to have the same problem.. when i was like 14 i was bout 180+, 5'1, and a 38 inch waist line. now im 18, 6'0, 175(after bulk) i was 165, and still have a 32-34 inch waist line and it still hasnt completly gone away. so i took a reallllly alternative approach and got em pierced..ahaha now they always hard and look sexy(or so the ladies tell me.)


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> how is basmati rice?  How much GI is good?



Basmati or wild rice are both good choices, I look to beat their numbers though because my body is a stubborn mofo.

High = fast glucose spike, fast insulin release.
Low = opposite

Several fruits are in the 30s.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 4, 2005)

Cut your man boobs off.  I saw an interesting Oprah when a woman with breast cancer was stranded in some cold climate and had to cut off her own breasts.  Do the same.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks, School Mt, 4 getting my mind back on the real cuprit of foods and 2B aware of those Carbs w/ a High GI?    

Rizz, u made me laugh.


----------



## j rizz (Mar 4, 2005)

lol.. glad to hear it, aahhaaha







...but i really did do it, ahah, im not kidding.


----------

